
Announcing Kafka Connect: Building large-scale low-latency data pipelines - nehanarkhede
http://www.confluent.io/blog/announcing-kafka-connect-building-large-scale-low-latency-data-pipelines
======
boredandroid
I'm one of the Kafka developers, happy to answer any questions.

